# Feestool question



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

I would like to know if the festool extractor unit can convert from drywall sanding applications to conventional shop vac mode to vac carpets/hardwoods after pulling tarps?

Thanks...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes but you will need to buy an extra cleaning set, The 27mm tool hose that comes with it is not really set up for it so they have three different types of cleaning kit for this they are the Tradesman, Workshop or the Universal all three comes with everything including a 36mm hose but I think the Workshop comes with the least amount of attachments and all three come in a systainer.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Keep in mind if you are doing a larger scale clean up on a regular basis a standard shop vac may be the way to go for the task because after you add in the cost of bags and the additional cleaning set it may not make practical sense, just depends on your own personal needs. With the type of work I am doing where it is just basic clean up at the end of the day or on the way out of the job then the sets are a good addition and make sense versus carrying an extra bulky vac.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Workaholic..

I am still researching what would work best for me... I believe the planex will work for running the length of walls and such, but what about spot repairs?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Keep in mind if you are doing a larger scale clean up on a regular basis a standard shop vac may be the way to go for the task because after you add in the cost of bags and the additional cleaning set it may not make practical sense, just depends on your own personal needs. With the type of work I am doing where it is just basic clean up at the end of the day or on the way out of the job then the sets are a good addition and make sense versus carrying an extra bulky vac.



I does depend on the clean up for sure. 

If I'm doing demo work and most of the big stuff is out I used to shop vac the debris 2" or less. Not practical with a Festool basic set up. 

If you have a dust deputy that attaches on top and larger diameter hose, that would do the job of the big particle clean up. I don't have one, but have checked them out and think it would work great. (hoping Paul will buy one soon and tell me about it)

At the moment I'm sweeping more than usual, and sucking up the smaller stuff. Mostly because it seems dumb to carry two vacs to a site. 

This issue is one I personally haven't solved. Hence my company name I do more renovation stuff than the average painter. Festool isn't exactly a hybrid like I am.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone attest that the Planex unit will NOT produce swirl/scratch marks?


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, the planex uses an abrasive pad that goes round and round in circles, so I would assume that it will leave some swirls if you use an overly aggressive grit.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm doing a job right now where I'm removing some water damaged drywall. (BTW: the Dremel corded Multi Tool is great for cutting out damaged drywall). I'm sanding down some of the patches with the Festool RO 90 triangle fitting for inside corners and such. Not much sanding needed, but good to have the Ftool/extractor in this sensitive environment.

However, I'm using my good old 4.5 hp Shop-Vac Hang Up for major clean up.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

matt19422 said:


> Anyone attest that the Planex unit will NOT produce swirl/scratch marks?



I literally _just_ came back from a demo, and can attest that its a sweet little deal. They only had a small section of drywall set up, but I was able to sand a section without swirls. Of course someone could mishandle it and make a mess of the job, as with any tool. IMHO, a good job is all up to the craftsman. :yes:


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Schmidt, I agree with you about craftsmanship, especially in the painting realm. 

I am bummed that the auto clean extractor is unavailable right now...they are back ordered. I guess it will give me more time to decide.?.>


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

matt19422 said:


> Thanks Workaholic..
> 
> I am still researching what would work best for me... I believe the planex will work for running the length of walls and such, but what about spot repairs?


The Planex is only new to North America, it has been in use for many years in Europe so it is not like you are considering a first run product so it should be a solid purchase if it fits your needs. 



Paint and Hammer said:


> I does depend on the clean up for sure.
> 
> If I'm doing demo work and most of the big stuff is out I used to shop vac the debris 2" or less. Not practical with a Festool basic set up.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of this thread today while rolling some ceilings and considering if the costs of the bags are worth it for heavy clean up and came to the conclusion that I think they are. When I was doing only NC I used a 16 gallon vac and would clean out under the base and jambs, around the base and jambs, sucking out the outlet holes and what not, I would get about 2 or 3 houses out of one of their bags. The 26 is a little over 6 gallons and so it may be a bag a house (size depending of course) and that translates to an extra 6 dollars and some change per house which is not a deal breaker imo. 

Are you speaking of cleaning with the 27mm hose? If you had a cleaning set it comes with the 36mm hose and then of course heavier bag consumption so it may or may not be worth it for you.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

matt19422 said:


> Anyone attest that the Planex unit will NOT produce swirl/scratch marks?


 I agree with Paul and Jeremy that grit and operator will be a factor. Like Paul I demoed the unit and it did not leave swirls, got in pretty tight in the corners and felt heavy when simply handling it but when it was running on the walls the weight was drastically reduced. 
If and when you pull the trigger post some pics of it in use so I can be jealous. 


CApainter said:


> I'm doing a job right now where I'm removing some water damaged drywall. (BTW: the Dremel corded Multi Tool is great for cutting out damaged drywall). I'm sanding down some of the patches with the Festool RO 90 triangle fitting for inside corners and such. Not much sanding needed, but good to have the Ftool/extractor in this sensitive environment.
> 
> However, I'm using my good old 4.5 hp Shop-Vac Hang Up for major clean up.


Never thought of using a Dremel, how many a year do you go through? 


Schmidt & Co. said:


> I literally _just_ came back from a demo, and can attest that its a sweet little deal. They only had a small section of drywall set up, but I was able to sand a section without swirls. Of course someone could mishandle it and make a mess of the job, as with any tool. IMHO, a good job is all up to the craftsman. :yes:


You went to the demo. Hope you left your Visa at home.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> went to the demo. Hope you left your Visa at home.


Only came home with an ETS 125. Can't wait to give it a whirl!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Only came home with an ETS 125. Can't wait to give it a whirl!


Nice purchase. :thumbup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Only came home with an ETS 125. Can't wait to give it a whirl!


Paul....those don't whirl....you are going to hurt your wrist.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> The Planex is only new to North America, it has been in use for many years in Europe so it is not like you are considering a first run product so it should be a solid purchase if it fits your needs.
> 
> I was thinking of this thread today while rolling some ceilings and considering if the costs of the bags are worth it for heavy clean up and came to the conclusion that I think they are. When I was doing only NC I used a 16 gallon vac and would clean out under the base and jambs, around the base and jambs, sucking out the outlet holes and what not, I would get about 2 or 3 houses out of one of their bags. The 26 is a little over 6 gallons and so it may be a bag a house (size depending of course) and that translates to an extra 6 dollars and some change per house which is not a deal breaker imo.
> 
> Are you speaking of cleaning with the 27mm hose? If you had a cleaning set it comes with the 36mm hose and then of course heavier bag consumption so it may or may not be worth it for you.


Yes, I need to buy a bigger hose. (clean kit)

I agree that I don't consider the bags that much of an expense....you can stuff a lot into one bag.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Paul....those don't whirl....you are going to hurt your wrist.


Paul has strong wrists.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Nice purchase. :thumbup:


Sean, I read your review of it on DWT and saw that you use it for sanding drywall patches. Was wondering what extractor your using. If its not the Cleantex, how is your extractor handling the dust? I have a regular CT26, but am concerned how quick the filters will cake up.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Yes, I need to buy a bigger hose. (clean kit)
> 
> I agree that I don't consider the bags that much of an expense....you can stuff a lot into one bag.


The cleaning set is the way to go. If you buy just a hose you are not that far off (depending on the set) from the cost of the set. The Universal and the Tradesman are essentially the same but the Tradesman has metal poles. 
I think you could buy a adapter and just the pieces you think you need and use the 27mm but like you said if the debris is larger it would be a no go. 

I was just curious when you mentioned it not being efficient.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Sean, I read your review of it on DWT and saw that you use it for sanding drywall patches. Was wondering what extractor your using. If its not the Cleantex, how is your extractor handling the dust? I have a regular CT26, but am concerned how quick the filters will cake up.


That was before I used it much. I am using a 26 Cleantex, not one of the auto cleans. I have not checked since this bag let me go look and I will tell you. Keep in mind though I have been sanding off popcorn, drywall mud, urethane, painted walls and trim since changing the bag. The extractor is holding up like a champ but it is not that old. 
Let me go see.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Never thought of using a Dremel, how many a year do you go through?


Just to be clear, this is not the micro Dremel tool that you would use to carve and sand small objects. The Multi Tool is an oscillating cutter, scraper, and sander that is sturdy and can be purchased corded or cordless.

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Produc...=google_base&gclid=CMrVnaf9-64CFQ1jhwod-Sj03A

The tool will last as long as the accessories are available.

I hope I don't get banned for the link. I paid retail for the tool BTW.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I actually misspoke Sean. Mine is the CT26 Cleantex also, but not the auto clean designed specifically for drywall. Just don't want to trash my expensive HEPA filters.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I actually misspoke Sean. Mine is the CT26 Cleantex also, but not the auto clean designed specifically for drywall. Just don't want to trash my expensive HEPA filters.


They look brand new still, everything does really. I have been using it for almost 2 months.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> They look brand new still, everything does really. I have been using it for almost 2 months.


Perfect! That's just what I was hoping to hear. Have a patch job starting on Monday and am now going to give it a try.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Just to be clear, this is not the micro Dremel tool that you would use to carve and sand small objects. The Multi Tool is an oscillating cutter, scraper, and sander that is sturdy and can be purchased corded or cordless.
> 
> http://www.acetoolonline.com/Produc...=google_base&gclid=CMrVnaf9-64CFQ1jhwod-Sj03A
> 
> ...


Yeah I figured it was not the small one, kind of like the Fein but Dremel, I asked because I have heard people complain about them so if you have been using it for awhile I was curious how many you have gone through. 

I have used the sears version of that tool but never thought of it for drywall. 

lol the thing with the link is that you can post other peoples links that you are not associated with but if it is your site then Nathan would prefer if you post the info here rather than a link to another site. Make sense?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Perfect! That's just what I was hoping to hear. Have a patch job starting on Monday and am now going to give it a try.


I am a little disappointed. I was hoping I was putting more wear on the machine than that. Of course the drywall dust matches the color of the filters and it was dark outside so I did not pull them out to see how much dust was on them, something to try and remember to do tomorrow. 

If you do much overhead work I recommend another hose if you don't have one. With an 11.5 foot hose on a 8 or 10' ceiling it ends up being underfoot.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

More hose is on my list.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> More hose is on my list.


That didn't sound right.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> That didn't sound right.


Hooked another one lol

You should like that ETS. If not return it.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Mines in the garage and I'm more lazy than Sean so I won't go take a pic. (your a good man) I've used the DTS 400 on lots of drywall since Sept....the bag filters an amazing amount of dust, bet mine doesn't look much dirtier (on the inside) than yours Sean.

The outside of mine is another story.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am using the 11.5 and a 5mm which I think is 16. something feet for a total of just under28 feet. Honestly I don't really like how you have to connect them. I can make it more permanent by popping the original connector off and then adding the one that lets you join them but I don't always use that much hose and I don't want to be popping them apart every time I am working overhead. So I just put them together with the one like it is but if you pull harder on the hose it can separate. Not even sure if I am doing it right, tripped up by the basics. :blink:

I am thinking of getting some longer bolts for the hose garage and putting a spacer in between the vac and the hose garage so I could leave the hoses connected and still be able to store them like the one is now.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Mines in the garage and I'm more lazy than Sean so I won't go take a pic. (your a good man) I've used the DTS 400 on lots of drywall since Sept....the bag filters an amazing amount of dust, bet mine doesn't look much dirtier (on the inside) than yours Sean.
> 
> The outside of mine is another story.


Paul, is your DTS 400 a completely different sander than my ETS 125? Or can I replace the head on it? I really wish I had been able to attend the event in Indy. Would have answered allot of my questions, and been able to meet you guys as a bonus!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Mines in the garage and I'm more lazy than Sean so I won't go take a pic. (your a good man) I've used the DTS 400 on lots of drywall since Sept....the bag filters an amazing amount of dust, bet mine doesn't look much dirtier (on the inside) than yours Sean.
> 
> The outside of mine is another story.


The whole inside still looks new I was expecting it to have a white dusting at least. I have been monitoring bag use more than the filter wear so I wanted to see myself when he asked. 

The outside of mine is a little dusty and I had some wet texture splatter across it awhile back, I wiped most of it off, no over spray on mine yet, there is not many tools around here without at least a little of that.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Paul, is your DTS 400 a completely different sander than my ETS 125? Or can I replace the head on it? I really wish I had been able to attend the event in Indy. Would have answered allot of my questions, and been able to meet you guys as a bonus!


Dito on the Indy thing!

It seems they are essentially the same, but pretty sure the heads are not interchangeable. (never heard of it anyway)


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Yeah I figured it was not the small one, kind of like the Fein but Dremel, I asked because I have heard people complain about them so if you have been using it for awhile I was curious how many you have gone through.
> 
> I have used the sears version of that tool but never thought of it for drywall.
> 
> lol the thing with the link is that you can post other peoples links that you are not associated with but if it is your site then Nathan would prefer if you post the info here rather than a link to another site. Make sense?


Real quick so I don't side track this thread. 

The Multi Tool Makes cutting out damaged sheetrock a lot more straighter, quicker, and easier then a knife. It generates hardly any dust at the highest speed, and is very easy to control.

I haven't done this much drywall removal since I was doing insurance work, so I can't verify how long the Dremel Multi Tool will actually withstand constant cutting, but it seems to be pretty sturdy. 

If only I had this thing when I used to remove a lot of damaged plaster from walls and ceilings.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Paul, is your DTS 400 a completely different sander than my ETS 125? Or can I replace the head on it? I really wish I had been able to attend the event in Indy. Would have answered allot of my questions, and been able to meet you guys as a bonus!


Nope. Two separate tools, I think I read somewhere that you can not even get a hard pad for that ETS. It would be nice if the RTS and the DTS had interchanging pads giving you both tools for the cost of an extra pad. 

I wish you would of been there too Paul. 



CApainter said:


> Real quick so I don't side track this thread.
> 
> The Multi Tool Makes cutting out damaged sheetrock a lot more straighter, quicker, and easier then a knife. It generates hardly any dust at the highest speed, and is very easy to control.
> 
> ...


Not a side track, I think tools in general are still on topic. 

I will have to look into trying one for it. Sounds like it would work well, I just never thought about it before. If I know there is not any wires or framing behind it I will use a saw rather than a knife. 

I have heard some mixed reviews on it but maybe they were Fein junkies. If it breaks bump the thread so we can do some quality necro posting. 

That is always the thought when you come across an improvement to what you had done for years.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey CA, when that Dremel, kacks, consider one of these. (Fein Multimaster) The blades are not cheap, but it's a nice tool. One of those I thought was going to be a 'one off', but have found lots of uses for it. 

Like you said, it's nice to mark out a square on the drywall and cut it out and fit in another perfectly. Hold the extractor near the blade and the job is super clean.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I will have to look into trying one for it. Sounds like it would work well, I just never thought about it before. If I know there is not any wires or framing behind it I will use a saw rather than a knife.
> 
> I have heard some mixed reviews on it but maybe they were Fein junkies. If it breaks bump the thread so we can do some quality necro posting.
> 
> That is always the thought when you come across an improvement to what you had done for years.



HA, I wrote that when you posted....you stereotyped me!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Fine Homebuilding Magazine actually had a good article reviewing those a few months back. I know they rated the Fein, I think the Dremmel and a number of others. One thing they also took into account is the cost of the blades. Fein seemed to be the costliest.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok, you got me curious. 

My POS garage flooded this spring hence everything on pails. 

There is abit of dust around the intake. Pulled the filter and there is nothing on the inside. I haven't touched this except for changing the bag since September and it gets used at least a couple times a week. 

I think I'm only on my 3rd or 4th bag. What is it, $4 a bag?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Fine Homebuilding Magazine actually had a good article reviewing those a few months back. I know they rated the Fein, I think the Dremmel and a number of others. One thing they also took into account is the cost of the blades. Fein seemed to be the costliest.


...and the Fein blades aren't really that good. The multiblades for wood and metal do both job mediocre. If you hit a nail and you put any pressure it'll flatten the teeth.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Now you guys got me thinking about a multimaster or Dremmel! I don't know if I can afford PT anymore!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> HA, I wrote that when you posted....you stereotyped me!


too funny.



Paint and Hammer said:


> Ok, you got me curious.
> 
> My POS garage flooded this spring hence everything on pails.
> 
> ...


With the price increase I think they are 6.40 a bag.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Now you guys got me thinking about a multimaster or Dremmel! I don't know if I can afford PT anymore!


Get the hose first.  

Have any of you guys looked into those Tanos systainers for other tools?

The Fein does not have a vac port?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Get the hose first.
> 
> Have any of you guys looked into those Tanos systainers for other tools?
> 
> The Fein does not have a vac port?


The multimaster does have one attachment for vac


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> The multimaster does have one attachment for vac


What is the attachment the sander? I never scoped one out to closely. I always figured it would not see as much use as it should for the price point.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> The multimaster does have one attachment for vac


I've seen two. One was a bulky housing that went on behind the abrasive paper that the vac hooked into, the other a cheezy piece of plastic that clipped onto the multitool....one looked like a poor retrofit design....the other worse.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Have any of you guys looked into those Tanos systainers for other tools?


The only one I've seen is for the Fein Multimaster. Currently I carry mine in a Ridgid canvas bag that I got with a drill that crapped on me. Can't seem myself replacing "free" item that works for an expensive case. 

I have a pet peeve with companies cases in general. I can't stand it when they mould everything into the case. Might look nice in the store, but if you don't wrap a cord super tight and tidy...it doesn't fit. There's room for 5 blades...no more. You can't put anything else into it....etc.

I don't usually like to organize like the dude who made the mould. 

The extra room in these systainers was a plus.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I will post some pics of the one I have later, I have never use it, so I cannot say if it really works.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's a picture of the vac port that comes with my Multimaster not really sure how it works yet. :blink:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I just put it together. this is how it looks. I don't see how this is attachment supposed to collect all the dust.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

There has to be a way to attach a vac to it. I actually was at HD yesterday looking at the Fein and Dremmel. Couldn't decide but _was_ leaning to the Dremmel because I won't use it all that much. Now I just don't know. Might just go with the Fein if I can attach my extractor hose to it.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm stiil playing with it. I tried to connect it to my 1 1/2 hose and didn't work. but I was able to test the suction and it's very minimal. feel free to ask anything before i put it away.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I'm stiil playing with it. I tried to connect it to my 1 1/2 hose and didn't work. but I was able to test the suction and it's very minimal. feel free to ask anything before i put it away.


For sanding, as the pad you show indicates, I would probably go with the Festool. For cutting, I'll have to look into the Fien with the vacuum attachment.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It does not look all that different from the way one of the RO sanders are with a replaceable dust port. 

it looks like it has a vac port to connect something like a 27mm hose to it. I think I have read that a Festool hose fits that perfectly.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

This is all I could find after a quick Google search. The guy says his Festool hose fits. :thumbup:

http://festoolownersgroup.com/other...multimaster-dust-extraction/?action=printpage


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

CApainter said:


> For sanding, as the pad you show indicates, I would probably go with the Festool. For cutting, I'll have to look into the Fien with the vacuum attachment.


Yes, For sanding I'm pretty sure the festool is way better. For cutting the fein works great. I've been using it this past week. already paid for itself. I bought the dremel and sonicrafter before my MM and returned them because they get hot a lot and don't have enough power.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Yes, For sanding I'm pretty sure the festool is way better. For cutting the fein works great. I've been using it this past week. already paid for itself. I bought the dremel and sonicrafter before my MM and returned them because they get hot a lot and don't have enough power.


Thats enough for me. Fein it is! :yes:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thats enough for me. Fein it is! :yes:


Are you buying the whole kit?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Are you buying the whole kit?


Just the basic one. All I really need it for is squaring up drywall/plaster cutouts on water damage jobs. Don't really need all the extra attachments. Going to pick one up at HD, as I have a job on Monday that I'd like to try it out on. 

Amazon.com: Fein FMM 250Q START MultiMaster Oscillating Tool and Sander with Quick-In: Home Improvement


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> It does not look all that different from the way one of the RO sanders are with a replaceable dust port.
> 
> it looks like it has a vac port to connect something like a 27mm hose to it. I think I have read that a Festool hose fits that perfectly.


It comes with some adapters to fit different hoses but none of them worked with my ridgid vac hose.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Just the basic one. All I really need it for is squaring up drywall/plaster cutouts on water damage jobs. Don't really need all the extra attachments. Going to pick one up at HD, as I have a job on Monday that I'd like to try it out on.
> 
> Amazon.com: Fein FMM 250Q START MultiMaster Oscillating Tool and Sander with Quick-In: Home Improvement


:thumbsup:. You can get the Bosch OIS Adapter that way you can use bosch blades. They work great and around here are avalaible at HD and Lowes.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You either need to purchase a different hose or get a proper sized attachment for your hose.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't really need the vac port feature. :thumbsup: nor do I need a Henry Vac :no:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> You either need to purchase a different hose or get a proper sized attachment for your hose.


After the last thread you started, I'm banning you from any "hose" related topics for 30 days. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is how the Festool RO detached dust port looks.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> After the last thread you started, I'm banning you from any "hose" related topics for 30 days. :whistling2:


Actually what made me think of that news story was when Matthew said he was Polish. Those Henry vac line has a lot of names and colors in the family. It is a trip.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I don't really need the vac port feature. :thumbsup: nor do I need a Henry Vac :no:


I kind of figured that but you mentioned it so I threw you out your options. 

lmao. They are cute. The guy just could not resist that eager to please smiling face.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Get some!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Rent, you have the wrong sanding head on the fein. They have ones with holes and it does work. If you cannot figure it out, I will set it up next week and post pictures. It does fit on the festool vacs as well.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Rent, you have the wrong sanding head on the fein. They have ones with holes and it does work. If you cannot figure it out, I will set it up next week and post pictures. It does fit on the festool vacs as well.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


How often do you use the MM?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For me, it is very limited because I am not good at carpentry stuff. I have found a few situations I like it better than the ro90 for sanding when they both have a delta head attachment.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Get some!


Posting while at the HD is a red flag around here. :whistling2:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Rent, you have the wrong sanding head on the fein. They have ones with holes and it does work. If you cannot figure it out, I will set it up next week and post pictures. It does fit on the festool vacs as well.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


I have both Dean, I don't use my MM for sanding, so I don't really care for the vac port attachment. :thumbup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Damn, them Germans sure build some nice stuff don't they?:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Damn, them Germans sure build some nice stuff don't they?:whistling2:


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I have 2 Fein Multimasters, one I had for the shop and one for home. My only critical remark about them is the replacement costs on the blades. Have boughten some cheaper ones and modified them to fit....think I got the idea over at CT. Worked fine.

And, believe it or not, I do have some Festool products. Gasp! Couple saws, drills, mostly carpentry items, though none of the sander or extraction items.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Just the basic one. All I really need it for is squaring up drywall/plaster cutouts on water damage jobs. Don't really need all the extra attachments. Going to pick one up at HD, as I have a job on Monday that I'd like to try it out on.
> 
> Amazon.com: Fein FMM 250Q START MultiMaster Oscillating Tool and Sander with Quick-In: Home Improvement


Paul, good choice on the Fein over the Dremel. As mentioned earlier when I bought mine I thought it was going to be a one job tool, but have since found out that I use it quite a bit. 

The biggest difference would be when you want to cut through some thicker/heavier material the Fein will have the power, the Dremel would suck wind. 

I regret not spending the extra bucks to get the whole kit actually. If you price out the blades alone it's a good value.....EDIT: after saying that I realized the HD price. As a Canadian our price isn't alway similar. You cannot buy Fein at HD or in a soft bag shown. Only at speciality shops thus market ups vary.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

H.D in Ontario does have the Fein in a soft bag for 199.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

painterman said:


> H.D in Ontario does have the Fein in a soft bag for 199.


Thanks, I stand corrected. 

Do they sell blades and attachments also?


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I've never seen Fein tools or accessories at any HD I've ever been in. I have the Dremel and it has been really handy on several jobs. I'm kind of surprised Festool doesn't have an oscillating tool like this.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Going to pick one up at HD, as I have a job on Monday that I'd like to try it out on.


Let us know how you like it Paul


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Let us know how you like it Paul


I LOVE it! I have no idea why I didn't look for something like this sooner. Up until now I've always scored drywall or plaster with a utility knife and broke the stuff off by hand. This is SO much easier to square off drywall or plaster damage.

I still have to figure out the blade situation though. HD dose not stock Fein blades, and that's ok as I know they are more expensive. I was talking to the guy at HD and he set me up with the Bosh adapter and the Dremmel half round blade I needed. Well it didn't work. Had to use the ONE blade blade included with the multimaster, but I made it work. 

Thanks for all the advise in this thread guys!


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

You can buy blades on line that are very good and INEXPENSIVE Multiblade.com 3 blades for $15. I have used these for the past year and have worked very well.There are others some not so good.

I have not seen any blades at the HD store in my area(Ontario Canada) just the tool in a bag.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

painterman said:


> You can buy blades on line that are very good and INEXPENSIVE Multiblade.com 3 blades for $15. I have used these for the past year and have worked very well.There are others some not so good.
> 
> I have not seen any blades at the HD store in my area(Ontario Canada) just the tool in a bag.


Thanks Painterman. I'm more than likely going to have to do that. Was in a bind today, as I bought it yesterday and needed it today.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Paul the Bosch adapter works great with bosch blades. What was your problem?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Paul the Bosch adapter works great with bosch blades. What was your problem?


I had a blond moment at the store. :yes:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I had a blond moment at the store. :yes:


No offense to those of you that are blond now. :no:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thanks Painterman. I'm more than likely going to have to do that. Was in a bind today, as I bought it yesterday and needed it today.


Did you have a chance to get that ETS on the drywall mud?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Did you have a chance to get that ETS on the drywall mud?


Have two days of patching first. Wont get to it till Wednesday. :thumbup:


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

The mirka sanding block works great ! For small stuff . IMO I did a patch on Sunday . I had the shop lights behind me no dust . The abranet can work against you ! If your not careful. I turn the vac suction down to half way about . To get smooth passes . That's with 120 grit or 150 grit .


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Got a chance today to try out my ETS 125 on plaster patches today. My opinion is its place is as it is designed, for _wood_ sanding. It IS good for_ small _drywall plaster patch sanding. In my case we skimmed 3/4 of the ceiling & walls in this bedroom, and it was slow going with a 5'' orbital. Gave it 30-50 minutes, then went back to the sanding sponge. Will say that I liked the way it collected all the dust though.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the update Paul. It looked the mud was still a little wet when you sanded that judging by the mud on the paper. 

It works out for me but I have been thinking that a 150/3 would be nice to cover a little bit more area. 

Send it back if it will not fit your needs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Thanks for the update Paul. It looked the mud was still a little wet when you sanded that judging by the mud on the paper.
> 
> It works out for me but I have been thinking that a 150/3 would be nice to cover a little bit more area.
> 
> Send it back if it will not fit your needs. :thumbsup:


Mud was dry, put it up yesterday. I think that spot was just some dust sitting on it, as it was gone on my next pass. Going to keep it for sure, as its a great little sander for working on trim. Just not a Planex, nor is it meant to be. Still very happy with my purchase though. :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Mud was dry, put it up yesterday. I think that spot was just some dust sitting on it, as it was gone on my next pass. Going to keep it for sure, as its a great little sander for working on trim. Just not a Planex, nor is it meant to be. Still very happy with my purchase though. :yes:


Works great on flat trim but you still need to pull out another tool for the corners or other detailing. I know you have the RO 90 so they should compliment one another. 

Nope not a Planex.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Paul, did you look at the DTS400. I see it as the same as yours, but with the capability of doing corners.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Paul, did you look at the DTS400. I see it as the same as yours, but with the capability of doing corners.


I did, but I already have a RO 125 and wanted to be able to use the same abrasives. Thats also on "the list", but its going to have to wait awhile.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I did, but I already have a RO 125 and wanted to be able to use the same abrasives. Thats also on "the list", but its going to have to wait awhile.


Is that why you did not go with the ETS 150 then, I was going to ask but that makes sense.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Is that why you did not go with the ETS 150 then, I was going to ask but that makes sense.


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I figured since Paul posted a short clip I would too. 

Here is a crappy clip of one of the popcorn stuff I have been doing no need to comment on video quality as I never did it before and this iis just a short clip for visual purposes. I have a different job that is a bit better video and I am going to edit it in the time elapsed fashion so the job can be seen from start to finish without watching a long clip that people lose interest in.

With the popcorn sanding the actual removal is slower than scraping with a blade but I am saving time by not taping walls and having to lay out two layers of plastic on the floor and things that need to be covered up.

That gross vent cover was later removed, cleaned, rattle canned and looked new again. 

I have been playing with a few different techniques but I do not do these jobs every week so sometimes it is a waiting game.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Sean, is that granat paper, and what grit?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Sean. Just curious as to how much popcorn removal your doing? For the most part everything up here in the north is slick. The only time I run into popcorn is in new construction condos. They spray it directly onto the prefab concrete ceiling, and of course you have a nice joint where they but up to each other every 4'.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

doctors11 said:


> Sean, is that granat paper, and what grit?


Yes Granat it is all I have been using, I have the sample packs that came with the sanders but never got into them yet. I think it was 120 or 150 on unpainted popcorn I have it documented somewhere as I played with a few different grits. The sanding pad knocks some of the nubs off on the floor but it is a small amount in comparison. 



Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thanks Sean. Just curious as to how much popcorn removal your doing? For the most part everything up here in the north is slick. The only time I run into popcorn is in new construction condos. They spray it directly onto the prefab concrete ceiling, and of course you have a nice joint where they but up to each other every 4'.


I see a lot of slick and quite a bit of popcorn, I only remove so much a year as it is messy and requires a fair amount of prep and when I am busy I do not always want to take those jobs but with this technique a lot less prep is done because the mess is drastically reduced. As I said the actual removal is slower but the prep time makes up for it so far and since the ceiling is not getting wet then there is no wait or reasons to leave and return. That job was the first one I did like that and it was a small bath in a rancher I was in and out.

As I said I am still experimenting with it but I can only do it when the calls for it comes in and I want to pursue the job. I would really like to try a Planex for this as I think it will speed it up and eliminate most of the ladder work.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I just got a text from a good friend of mine who is also the guy who introduced me to Festool. He just bought the Planex and vac so hopefully I'll get a chance to try them out!


----------

